# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Simple Hollow Tubes

## prinler

Im a simple soap maker who loves gadgets. Wife will not allow me to purchase my own 3DP but maybe i can use yours. 
I have this idea to make some soap with some basic shapes in it. Soap is in liquid form and is poured in the end of the tube. Once dried i push it out with a similar shaped hard object and push it out the other end. 
Think cookie cutter simple here. 1, 3 armed cactus and 1, coyote howling. I need a 15-17" hollow tube 1 1/2" tall  with 1 end cap(if possible) each and 1 plunger shape for each, like a push block to shove inside to force the soap out small enough to slide inside. Please give me an idea of what it would cost.

----------


## curious aardvark

what country do you live in ? 

and when you say 1.5 inches tall  - do you mean 1.5 inches internal diameter ? 
And have you looked at the plumbing supplies section in your local hardware store ? plastic Tubes and end caps are a staple of the plumbing industry.
All you need to push the soap out is a length of wooden dowel the right diameter or slightly smaller with vinyl tape wrapping used to form the correct size end. 

That would be a much easier, cheaper and quicker way of doing this :-)

Tape, tubing and a hacksaw and the jobs done :-)

----------


## prinler

I live in the USA. Southern California. 

I don't want more round soap. I want shaped soap I can then use in my block soap. 
I do use 3" pvc for round soap.  
Yes I need it to push out a 1.5" soap. Need to be smooth
T0007-New-Silicone-DIY-Small-Star-Tube.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

Ah - so you don't want tubes - you want very tall extruded shapes !
It really wasn't clear :-)

----------


## prinler

Yes please! I need to be able to pour my soap batter in and once it dries push it out. Can any one here help me make these?

----------


## Cm3D

Email me at cm3dsales@gmail.com.  We are also in Southern California and can help you out.

Aaron

----------


## curious aardvark

good - pretty straightforward prints. But you need someone local to cut down on costs :-)

----------

